# I can't get my new Microclimate B1 thermostat work properly



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

I bought a Microclimate B1 yesterday for my Crested Gecko. I am using a 100w bulb for heating and I have the thermostat set at 25 centigrade. The problem is that the thermostat is not reaching the correct temp, it's hovering between 22.4 and 22.6. I know I must be doing something wrong but I don't know what. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

The thermostat wont be as accurate as the dial makes out, you need to adjust it until you reach the desired temperature. Make sure the probe and digi thermometer are sitting near the basking spot for an accurate reading; better yet buy a temp gun, these are mega for measuring basking spot temps directly under the bulb


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help, Werewolf, much appreciated, I'm going to move the probe now.


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

firefly19 said:


> Thanks for the help, Werewolf, much appreciated, I'm going to move the probe now.


No problem :2thumb:

It takes a bit of fiddling with them to get the temp correct!


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

werewolf said:


> The thermostat wont be as accurate as the dial makes out, you need to adjust it until you reach the desired temperature. Make sure the probe and digi thermometer are sitting near the basking spot for an accurate reading; better yet buy a temp gun, these are mega for measuring basking spot temps directly under the bulb


Is it okay to have a 100w bulb or would a 60w be better?


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

100W will be fine, but a 60W will probably last longer as the bulb will be working nearer to what it is supposed to work at!


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

clumsyoaf said:


> 100W will be fine, but a 60W will probably last longer as the bulb will be working nearer to what it is supposed to work at!


Thanks, clumsyoaf, I thought that might be the case. I'll go back to using a 60w.


----------

